# Any reputable breeders in NV or So Cal?



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm a LONG ways away from my dream of getting a show quality poodle (probably 10 years! 3 dogs is enough for me to care for in a wheelchair), but I would like to get in touch with some breeders not to far from me and find a good mentor that's close enough so I can start learning the arts of grooming and coat care for a show poodle. Heck, just for fun I may grow Halona out into a Show Conti just for the experience! I want to find one I can go to shows with and really do things right this time and really learn the ins and outs of Spoos so when the time is right for me to start looking for one to purchase, I'm very well educated on exactly how to raise, groom, and care for a show Spoo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Carol Brand, Beauvoir Poodles, is in Colorado, but I suspect she could recommend good breeders in California and/or Nevada.

You might also contact the PCA breeder referral person for your area.
California
Nevada


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Contacting PCA is a good idea! Colorado is to far for a good mentor - but may contact her about seeing if anyone is closer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I said it yesterday and will say it again...Marquis Diamond would be my go to breeder if I lived in your neck of the woods. She health tests to the nth degree. She has some of the loveliest silvers I have seen in a long time and has the occasional litter of dark reds. And she is a huge help to newbies.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Actually just heard back from her. She felt she was to far away from me to be a good mentor - but did give me the names of some other breeders close to me that I've sent e-mails to . I think a lot of breeders really dedicated to their breed would be happy to deal with someone like me that wants to learn everything I can BEFORE I buy a puppy, and plan for it way in advance. Although a second poodle is tempting - it'd have to be an adult to be a serious temptation, I don't have the right setup for a puppy - they take a lot more time and energy then an adult!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Contact Susie osbourne of Lidos poodles, my new girl is out of her one bitch and she is absolutely stunning :3 Susie is an AKC judge and has been in the breed for a long time and is a wealth of knowledge. She lives in Nevada. 

There's also Peggy McDill a long time breeder of gorgeous animals, and a member of PCA, she'd be another great source of information. 

And you could shoot Kerry and Kandice Mitchell an email as well, they've been involved in showing for a few years but might have an idea of who you'd be close too geographically. They're Regalizpoodles (the owners of my girls sure  )


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Keithsomething said:


> Contact Susie osbourne of Lidos poodles, my new girl is out of her one bitch and she is absolutely stunning :3 Susie is an AKC judge and has been in the breed for a long time and is a wealth of knowledge. She lives in Nevada.
> 
> There's also Peggy McDill a long time breeder of gorgeous animals, and a member of PCA, she'd be another great source of information.
> 
> And you could shoot Kerry and Kandice Mitchell an email as well, they've been involved in showing for a few years but might have an idea of who you'd be close too geographically. They're Regalizpoodles (the owners of my girls sure  )


Thank you - Susie Osborn isn't far from me at all, she's away at a show until the end of the week, but asked me to call her then. More then likely that's who I'll use as my mentor, the more I research her the more I like her! And I do think her being a judge could give me valuable insite as well, since I know she judges ALL standard poodles, not just her own, and can probably really teach me alot about picking out good and bad points on any given dog. I can't wait to talk to her more and eventually meet her and her beautiful dogs in person!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

